# Instagram Database



## sbwalker5 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I've seen various threads scattered about regarding Instagram, but thought it would be a good idea to start a new one.

I love Instagram, as a hobbyist photographer it's so good for sharing any images with people who follow you. I'd love to follow more people who are tortoise owners like myself. The photos section on here is good, but using instagram is so much more convenient if you're looking soleley for pictures

If anyone has an instagram account, post your username on here and I can follow. Hopefully we can create a decent database of instagram users who use this forum?

My username is sbwalker5

This is a personal account with lots of types of images, but I put up lots of my baby marginated tortoise, Douglas!

Thanks


----------



## macky9326 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sure, mine is Macky9326 I will sub you and I second this, great idea


----------



## ScottishFish (Mar 11, 2014)

DOUGLASBAXTER is mines


----------



## mollydee (Mar 11, 2014)

Molleedee I post lots of tortoise pics


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 11, 2014)

@wongie5261

I post lots of food and tort pics [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 11, 2014)

@alexohana


----------



## Elohi (Mar 11, 2014)

@monid1979


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Niitajewel (Mar 12, 2014)

Niitajewel


----------



## tonylhk (Mar 12, 2014)

Following.... My ID: TONYLLEUNG from Hong Kong


----------



## GlennEYEMD (Mar 12, 2014)

@thebigfishplace

Thanks


----------



## EarlsAdventure (Mar 14, 2014)

Earlsadventure


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 14, 2014)

tffnytorts!


----------



## lupitapliego (Mar 14, 2014)

@lupitapliego


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

hunterk997


----------



## mollydee (Mar 15, 2014)

Everyone go follow my graffiti writing sulcata - @esquatism




EarlsAdventure said:


> Earlsadventure



I [GREEN HEART] earl . He's so cute & your posts are so creative . Our sulcatas follow each other - I'm @esquatism mom but my bf runs his IG


----------



## Sh3wulf (Mar 16, 2014)

sh3wulf


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 16, 2014)

CHRIS_LEONE

I post something every day, tons of photos of all kinds of turtles and tortoises bred here. Hope to see you guys on there.


----------



## Blakem (May 14, 2015)

I now have an educational page for my sulcata. I give all of my knowledge credit to the forum, as stated in my bio. My instagram name is "dexsulcata". Not very catchy, just couldn't think of another name. I would like to find other forum members!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 14, 2015)

Spuds username is: tortoise.on.insta


----------



## kortz (Jun 17, 2015)

Duuuhhtwinning


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm christinaland128 on Instagram. Hey! I follow you @sbwalker5 ! I love your photography! Especially the Lego guy!


----------



## Elohi (Jun 17, 2015)

Elohi_tortoise on Instagram
@ElohiTortoise on Twitter


----------

